
Snowden: Can you hear me now? - frandroid
https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/648890134243487744
======
elektromekatron
This provides a rather nice extra punchline to Stewart Lee's joke about
Twitter being a state surveillance agency staffed by gullible volunteers.

